# Adding a Forum



## lonelyhusband321 (Feb 18, 2014)

There is a thread that's, like 1800 + pages - "The Singles of TAM".

As a suggestion - why not start an entire forum, and people can post up threads (no different than any other forum)?

There are many of us who have been here all the way through to now being "single" again (divorced, actually).

Not saying it should/could/would be a meeting place, but it sure as heck is a bigger thing than just one thread...

Thoughts??


----------

